# Pineview from shore???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so my family has rented a condo up by pineview for next weekend. I thought I would take up my fishing stuff, just curious how it is for shore fishing up there?? I have a canoe but that all depends on the wind or if I want to hassle with it.. I plan on trying for smallies. thanks for any pm's or info. I've never tried fishin there before.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Right now folks are doing well for SMB and smaller Tigers from the shoreline and from various watercraft...PV water level is coming up so from today to next week who knows how much shore will be available. Be prepared for the PV beast also

Recommend tossing to the shore lines Rapalas J-11 and also spinners possibly Mepps #4 dressed and undressed.

SMB are hit'n on 'non' traditional SMB lures...as the water level at PV rises fishing will only get better especially as the shoreline bursh receives it's taste of water. By thats only me as we've yet to fish it this softwater season...plan on doing it in a couple weeks...game on then...

Good luck and post up a report...have fun at the Condos if by Anderson Cove campground lots of good fish'n from the shore...be careful of the steep areas to PV...again mind you the water level at PV is rising fast.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the info, I'm addicted to smb after my sand hollow trip last week.. non traditional smb lures? I have plenty of green pumpkin colored jigs.. I have some blue gill and crawfish crank baits I was gonna throw also. I'll definitely pick up somethin to try for TM's. I have to get away from the fam a few hours each day or I'll go crazy


----------

